# Practice



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

Is there a such thing as "over practicing"... i have ideas on chasing the SOY Award next year and trying to figure stuff out mentally first


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

I think so. Just like how you can do too much work and burn yourself out. You can wear out your muscles, you can wear out mentally. Part of practicing is just giving yourself some time off occasionally, let the muscles relax, and let the training sink into the mind.


----------



## big dawg 74 (Sep 9, 2009)

I got to tell you shadow's advise is as good as it gets. You got to love what you do (whatever it is). Work hard put in plenty of practice but know when its time to lay off a little bit.


----------

